# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Ambasadori Palestinez Mohamed Nabhan: Kosova gjithmonë ka qenë pjesë e Serbisë''

## MafiaWarz

*Nabhan: Izraeli ska ndikim në pavarësinë e Kosovës* 

Zhvillimet në Palestinë dhe çështja e Kosovës, janë dy gjëra diametralisht të kundërta, thotë ambasadori palestinez në Beograd, Mohamed Nabhan.

*Kosova gjithmonë ka qenë pjesë e Serbisë, ndërsa Gaza dhe Bregu Perëndimor kurrë nuk kanë qenë në kuadër të Izraelit.* Këto janë territore të okupuara ndërsa Serbia kurrë nuk e ka okupuar Kosovën. Paralelja do të ishte e arsyeshme në rast se serbët do të ishin okupatorë, thotë ambasadori palestinez në një intervistë për gazetën Danas të Beogradit, transmeton Qik.

Në konstatimin se zyrtarët e Serbisë vazhdimisht falënderojnë shtetet që mbështesin sovranitetin serb në Kosovë, si dhe Izraelin dhe nëse autoritetet serbe Izraelin e konsiderojnë aleat, diplomati palestinez thotë se Izraeli nuk ka ndikim në zhvillimet rreth pavarësisë së Kosovës.

Perëndimi e ka njohur Kosovën, e jo vendet muslimane dhe arabe. Nëse Izraeli ka ndikim mbi Perëndimin, përse nuk e ka shfrytëzuar në kohën e shpalljes së pavarësisë? Nëse dikush beson në ndikimin e Izraelit në lidhje me Kosovën, është në iluzione. Kosova nuk e ka fituar statusin e shtetësisë falë vendeve arabe dhe muslimane e jo falë Izraelit. Arabët kanë mbështetur qëndrimin e Serbisë dhe ende e mbështesin, vlerëson ambasadori palestinez, edhe pse sipas gazetës autoritetet serbe nuk do ta njohin shtetin palestinez.

Pasi pranon se palestinezët janë shkolluar në Jugosllavinë socialiste e cila ka mbështet fuqishëm palestinezët, ai thotë se tani edhe Serbia na mbështet. Sipas tij, Serbia në OKB ka mbështetur shumë rezoluta për Palestinën. /Telegrafi/

----------


## mondishall

Bukur ja bejne yzmetin vetes. Kur nuk njeh histori, krijon histori.

----------


## Llapi

Po Tjau Kaj Nanen E Atyre Terroristave 
Kush Po Jau Var Se

----------


## Kandy*

Ev si ia pame sherin Vatikanit qe i ka infektuar edhe vendet e tjera me pretendime te tilla.
Edhe diplomatet tane e mbeshtesin Izraelin, por populli jo, e njejta gje eshte edhe me kete diplomatin filistinian.

----------


## AnaH_M

Kujt i rruhet cfar thot ai,nje dite do ndryshojn gjerat.

----------


## BlueBaron

> *Nabhan: Izraeli ska ndikim në pavarësinë e Kosovës* 
> 
> Zhvillimet në Palestinë dhe çështja e Kosovës, janë dy gjëra diametralisht të kundërta, thotë ambasadori palestinez në Beograd, Mohamed Nabhan.
> 
> *Kosova gjithmonë ka qenë pjesë e Serbisë, ndërsa Gaza dhe Bregu Perëndimor kurrë nuk kanë qenë në kuadër të Izraelit.* Këto janë territore të okupuara ndërsa Serbia kurrë nuk e ka okupuar Kosovën. Paralelja do të ishte e arsyeshme në rast se serbët do të ishin okupatorë, thotë ambasadori palestinez në një intervistë për gazetën Danas të Beogradit, transmeton Qik.
> 
> Në konstatimin se zyrtarët e Serbisë vazhdimisht falënderojnë shtetet që mbështesin sovranitetin serb në Kosovë, si dhe Izraelin dhe nëse autoritetet serbe Izraelin e konsiderojnë aleat, diplomati palestinez thotë se Izraeli nuk ka ndikim në zhvillimet rreth pavarësisë së Kosovës.
> 
> Perëndimi e ka njohur Kosovën, e jo vendet muslimane dhe arabe. Nëse Izraeli ka ndikim mbi Perëndimin, përse nuk e ka shfrytëzuar në kohën e shpalljes së pavarësisë? Nëse dikush beson në ndikimin e Izraelit në lidhje me Kosovën, është në iluzione. Kosova nuk e ka fituar statusin e shtetësisë falë vendeve arabe dhe muslimane e jo falë Izraelit. Arabët kanë mbështetur qëndrimin e Serbisë dhe ende e mbështesin, vlerëson ambasadori palestinez, edhe pse sipas gazetës autoritetet serbe nuk do ta njohin shtetin palestinez.
> ...





Ky kush e di sa milion e ka llogarine bankare. Populli vet vuan per buken e gojes, keto jane milionera. Amon, rrace e qelbet. Mo te qelbet se jevgjit. Ju vijne hakut çifutet ...

----------


## Hyllien

> Ev si ia pame sherin Vatikanit qe i ka infektuar edhe vendet e tjera me pretendime te tilla.
> Edhe diplomatet tane e mbeshtesin Izraelin, por populli jo, e njejta gje eshte edhe me kete diplomatin filistinian.


C'hyn Vatikani këtu ? Eshtë e vërtetë që nuk e ka njohur, por cfarë hyn në këtë temë ? Vatikani nuk është as shtet i mirfilltë, ndërsa iy është populli më i fuqishëm Musliman, me bombë Atomike, miliona banorë dhe peshë të madhe gjeopolitike dhe haptazi as po e pjerdh fare Kosovën, përkundrazi po mbështet Serbinë. Vazhdoni vazhdoni drr vrr se ju pa hajri edhe kësaj lidhje. E dinke ti se cfarë do populli Pakistanez se i plasi shumë për Kosovën.

----------


## Hyllien

> Ky kush e di sa milion e ka llogarine bankare. Populli vet vuan per buken e gojes, keto jane milionera. Amon, rrace e qelbet. Mo te qelbet se jevgjit. Ju vijne hakut çifutet ...


Po kujt ju bë vonë për popullin Pakistanez ? Ne kemi popullin tonë që po vuan, që nuk është mirë. Të merremi me punët tona jo me punët e një populli që as nuk kemi lidhjen minimale me ta, aq më tepër kur ata mbështesin kriminela që vrasin foshnje, plaka e fëmijë haptazi.

----------


## Scion

Kete t'ja postoni pakes Kastriot Myftarajt  :buzeqeshje:  do kenaqet! Miqesia Serbi-Arabi - Klasike ... si ne telenovele.

----------


## Kandy*

> C'hyn Vatikani këtu ? Eshtë e vërtetë që nuk e ka njohur, por cfarë hyn në këtë temë ? Vatikani nuk është as shtet i mirfilltë, ndërsa iy është populli më i fuqishëm Musliman, me bombë Atomike, miliona banorë dhe peshë të madhe gjeopolitike dhe haptazi as po e pjerdh fare Kosovën, përkundrazi po mbështet Serbinë. Vazhdoni vazhdoni drr vrr se ju pa hajri edhe kësaj lidhje. E dinke ti se cfarë do populli Pakistanez se i plasi shumë për Kosovën.


Pakistani?
C'do Pakistani ne kete teme?!

Vatikani thote se qendra dhe djepi i sllavizmit serb eshte ne Kosove.  :xx:

----------


## Hyllien

> Pakistani?
> C'do Pakistani ne kete teme?!
> 
> Vatikani thote se qendra dhe djepi i sllavizmit serb eshte ne Kosove.


Pakistani kishte shpresa se do njihte Kosovën por e ktheu vendimin rrufeshëm si këta të tjerët. Palestina e njëjta corbë është, dhe pjesa tjetër Arabe e ka njohur vetëm dhe vetëm në sajë të presionit Amerikan. 
Mos dil jashtë teme. Tema fletë për vellezërit e supozuar arabë të shqiptarëve. Këta vllezër po e tregojnë veten e tyre. Ke dicka për të thënë apo do merresh me një pseudoshtet me 1000 banor ?

Pse OIC nuk po e njef Kosovën ?

Cdo të thotë sllavizim Serb ? Nëse ka thënë ashtu, lexohe me kujdes, paska patur të drejtë. Propaganda dhe sllavizimi andej e kanë patur veprimtarinë dhe më të fuqishme këto 500 vite. Sllavizim nuk = autoktoni.

----------


## Kandy*

> Pakistani kishte shpresa se do njihte Kosovën por e ktheu vendimin rrufeshëm si këta të tjerët. Palestina e njëjta corbë është, dhe pjesa tjetër Arabe e ka njohur vetëm dhe vetëm në sajë të presionit Amerikan. 
> Mos dil jashtë teme. Tema fletë për vellezërit e supozuar arabë të shqiptarëve. Këta vllezër po e tregojnë veten e tyre. Ke dicka për të thënë apo do merresh me një pseudoshtet me 1000 banor ?
> 
> Pse OIC nuk po e njef Kosovën ?


E vetmja qender fetare (e tri feve te medha) qe e ka njohur Kosoven eshte Qendra Islame (AS), kjo deshmon se i lidh dicka me ne. 
Kurse Vatikani dhe Izraeli duan ta ruajne miqesine me kriminelet serbe.

Mos kerce tani te Pakistani, sepse ata jane ne hall per vete.

----------


## Kandy*

> Cdo të thotë sllavizim Serb ? Nëse ka thënë ashtu, lexohe me kujdes, paska patur të drejtë. Propaganda dhe sllavizimi andej e kanë patur veprimtarinë dhe më të fuqishme këto 500 vite. Sllavizim nuk = autoktoni.


Paska patur te drejte?
Po de po, cdo gje qe del nga goja e Vatikanit juve iu duket sheqer.

Kosova kurre s'ka qene e sllavizuar, edhe ato kisha qe quhen serbosllave jane te ortodoksve shqiptare. Por serbet si gjithmone dine te shtremberojne bukur.

----------


## javan

> E vetmja qender fetare (e tri feve te medha) qe e ka njohur Kosoven eshte Qendra Islame (AS), kjo deshmon se i lidh dicka me ne. 
> Kurse Vatikani dhe Izraeli duan ta ruajne miqesine me kriminelet serbe.
> 
> Mos kerce tani te Pakistani, sepse ata jane ne hall per vete.


Asnje vend arab, hiq ata qe jane aleate me USA nuk e ka njohur pavaresine e Kosoves. Perkundrazi tere vendet arabe votuan pro per Serbine ne statusine e degjueses ne Konferencen Islamike. Po ashtu shumica e venedeve arabe jane pro-Ruse /Sllave.

"Vellezerit" e tu ne fe jane pro-sllave dhe anti-Amerikane. Kete gje Serbia me nje histori te gjate e te sukseshme diplomacie e di dhe e shfrytezon mjeshterisht.

Vetem strucet fusin koken ne rere, qe te mos shohin te verteten qe nuk u pelqen.

----------


## Kandy*

> Asnje vend arab, hiq ata qe jane aleate me USA nuk e ka njohur pavaresine e Kosoves. Perkundrazi tere vendet arabe votuan pro per Serbine ne statusine e degjueses te konferences Islamike. Po ashtu shumica e venedeve arabe jane pro-Ruse /Sllave.
> 
> "Vellezerit" e tu ne fe jane pro-sllave dhe anti-Amerikane. Kete gje Serbia me nje histori te gjate e te sukseshme diplomacie e di dhe e shfrytezon mjeshterisht.
> 
> Vetem strucet fusin koken ne rere, qe te mos shohin te verteten qe nuk u pelqen.


Eshte e vertete qe shtetet arabe nuk kane shume njohuri per Kosoven, sepse s'po i lene te tjeret te marin fryme per vete. 
Pastaj kete kaos po e shfrytezon Serbia si eshte me se miri. Ne anen tjeter Kosova po fle dhe po mjaftohet me njohje kualitative sic degjohet shpesh ne gojen e udheheqesve tane, te tjerat jane thjesht numra pa rendesi.

Dhe perkunder kesaj, shume vende islame gjeten rugen per ta njohur Kosoven, sepse me ne i lidh dicka me shume se politka.

----------


## javan

> Eshte e vertete qe shtetet arabe nuk kane shume njohuri per Kosoven, sepse s'po i lene te tjeret te marin fryme per vete. 
> Pastaj kete kaos po e shfrytezon Serbia si eshte me se miri. Ne anen tjeter Kosova po fle dhe po mjaftohet me njohje kualitative sic degjohet shpesh ne gojen e udheheqesve tane, te tjerat jane thjesht numra pa rendesi.
> 
> Dhe perkunder kesaj, shume vende islame gjeten rugen per ta njohur Kosoven, sepse me ne i lidh dicka me shume se politka.


Na i numero pak ato vendet islamike qe e gjeten vete rrugen.

----------


## Kandy*

> Na i numero pak ato vendet islamike qe e gjeten vete rrugen.


Mund te shohesh tek faqja zyrtare per shtetet qe e kane njohur Kosoven, se tani mua nuk po me kujtohen te gjitha.

Por ne mendje e kam tani te fresket Egjiptin, i cili gjate kohes se diktatures jo vetem qe nuk e pranonte shtetesine e Kosoves, por edhe perhapte propaganda kunder saj (ke parasysh Mubaraku me Ameriken kane qene koke e kembe bashke!!).
Kurse tani menjehere kane filluar partite vetmas ta pranojne pavaresine, se nuk po iu pritet derisa te konsolidohet shteti teresisht.

Ja tani i numerova, jane 30 shtete anetare te OIC qe e kane njohur Kosoven. Dhe shteti i pare edhe para Shqiperise e SHBA- se eshte Afganistani.

----------


## drague

edhe xhaxhi Enver kishte nostalgji per vellezerit palestinez.

kandy man mos kerce si gjel.

----------


## fisniku-student

Keto revolucionet ne boten arabe treguan mjaft mire se sa eshte ne perputhshmeri populli me pushtetin, keshtu qe edhe ky debill, qe ndoshta per fajin e ketij dhe te llojit te tij vuan komplet populli i tij.

Ndersa mos u kapeni kot me njohjet per kosoven duke u bere te njeanshem, sepse asnjera ane nuk ka arsye te levdohet. Nese shtetet "muslimane" komuniste nuk e kan pranuar kosoven deri tash, ateher  nuk qendron me mire edhe vatikani si katalizatori kryesor i politikes boterore. Pastaj e ke ameriken latine qe eshte gati komplete qe nuk e njef kosoven.

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

> Ev si ia pame sherin Vatikanit qe i ka infektuar edhe vendet e tjera me pretendime te tilla.
> Edhe diplomatet tane e mbeshtesin Izraelin, por populli jo, e njejta gje eshte edhe me kete diplomatin filistinian.


  Per ty kjo pergjigje e natyrshme eshte,ndoshta tash do ta akuzojsh gjrgj kastriotin qe palestinezet kan mendim kaq te keq per kosoven,populli thot rrite korbin per me ti nxjerr syt,mjaft shqiptare kan rreziku edhe jeten e tyre per me i rrit korbat palestinez.

----------

